# saber nadar y guardar la ropa



## valdo

Hola amigos,
Pueden explicarme lo que quiere decir esta frase y si hay un equivalente en inglés...?

_Creo que se trata de una gente astuta, que *sabe nadar y guardar la ropa*_

De antemano muchas gracias,


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hola, Valdo.
Si es una frase hecha, nunca la he oído...
Esperemos a ver si alguien la reconoce.
Eva


----------



## Sallyb36

I think it has to do with knowing how to swim and keep the clothes wearable (dry) as well, meaning to be rather clever....I´m not entirely certain, but i have heard it before.


----------



## Bilma

*nadar y guardar la **~**.*

*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Proceder con precaución, sin arriesgarlo todo, al acometer una empresa, con el fin de estar a cubierto en caso de que fracase.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Sallyb36 said:


> I think it has to do with knowing how to swim and keep the clothes wearable (dry) as well, meaning to be rather clever....I´m not entirely certain, but i have heard it before.


 To keep the clothes, wet or dry, to make sure no one steals them! 



Bilma said:


> *nadar y guardar la **~**.*
> 
> *1. *loc. verb. coloq. Proceder con precaución, sin arriesgarlo todo, al acometer una empresa, con el fin de estar a cubierto en caso de que fracase.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Gracias, Bilma...
Desde luego, no es de uso frecuente en España, aunque sí muy gráfica...
Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.
Eva


----------



## Bilma

En México tampoco, nunca la había oído antes.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

EVAVIGIL said:


> Desde luego, no es de uso frecuente en España, aunque sí muy gráfica...
> Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.


Pues yo la he oído muchas veces...


MA


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Qué suerte!  
Parece que va así:
*No es habilidad poca saber nadar y guardar la ropa.*
Eva


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportaciones.....


----------



## Basenjigirl

valdo said:


> Pueden explicarme lo que quiere decir esta frase y si hay un equivalente en inglés...?
> 
> _Creo que se trata de una gente astuta, que *sabe nadar y guardar la ropa*_


In English, I think the equivalent would be "to have your cake and eat it too."


----------



## Frango

En realidad en España si que se utiliza bastante esta frase, incluso creo que aparece en una canción de Mecano (un grupo de los 80). Se refiere a correr un riesgo controlado, o sea, asegurándote de que no lo vas a perder todo. Otra forma de decirlo sería "asegurarse de que no te vas a quedar en pelotas", pero esta expresión es muy coloquial.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Basenjigirl said:


> In English, I think the equivalent would be "to have your cake and eat it too."


I can't say that I agree with this. When "you can't have your cake and eat it too" you are facing a dilemma, to choose between two mutually excluding options, either you have one or the other. The Spanish idiom discussed in this thread refers to the need to be cautious when venturing a risky enterprise, not to choose between swimming and wearing clothes. The cake bit reminds me of another Spanish idiom: _no se pueden tocar las campanas e ir en la procesión._

Have a nice day

MA


----------



## Masood

Me gusta la frase hecha (aunque parece poco común según lo que han dicho unos de nuestros foreros españoles). No puedo pensar en un equivalente inglés, pero he inventado una para que te sirva: _To get involved in something (a new business/technology etc), without getting one's fingers burnt._

I hope I understood it correctly, but I have my doubts...


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Masood said:


> Me gusta la frase hecha (aunque parece poco común según lo que han dicho algunos de nuestros foreros españoles)


 Yo no pondría la mano en el fuego (otra expresión idiomática en español, reliquia de las ordalías medievales) para afirmar o desmentir que se trata de una expresión poco común. Yo la he visto y oído muchas veces.


----------



## Antpax

Miguel Antonio said:


> Yo no pondría la mano en el fuego (otra expresión idiomática en español, reliquia de las ordalías medievales) para afirmar o desmentir que se trata de una expresión poco común. Yo la he visto y oído muchas veces.


 
Hola:

Arriesgaré mi dedo meñique de la mano izquierda , pero yo diría que es bastante común. Lo de traducirlo al inglés lo dejo para los expertos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## verence

Antpax said:


> Arriesgaré mi dedo meñique de la mano izquierda , pero yo diría que es bastante común.


En mi opinión, es una expresión común entre gente de una cierta edad y en ciertas zonas de España. En otras zonas, o entre la gente joven, jamás se utiliza; y, si alguien la usa, se arriesga a que no se comprenda el significado.


----------



## Antpax

verence said:


> En mi opinión, es una expresión común entre gente de una cierta edad y en ciertas zonas de España. En otras zonas, o entre la gente joven, jamás se utiliza; y, si alguien la usa, se arriesga a que no se comprenda el significado.


 

¿Me estás llamando viejo?


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Antpax said:


> Arriesgaré mi dedo meñique de la mano izquierda


Hmm... churrasco dígito-fórmico siniestro, un buen plato para el Ferrán Adriá 

Yo creo que una aproximación puede estar en la expresión inglesa _to cover one's tracks_, en el sentido de avanzar con precaución y que lo que quede atrás no nos vaya a delatar o causar un problema. 

¡Opinen, por favor, querid@s conforer@s!


----------



## verence

Antpax said:


> ¿Me estás llamando viejo?


Yo sólo quiero decir lo que he dicho.  Por ejemplo: yo tengo 29 años, y conozco la expresión (porque leo mucho, supongo); pero ni la uso, ni la usa nadie que yo conozca (ni amigos, ni familiares, ni compañeros de trabajo... da igual la edad que tengan).


----------



## Antpax

Miguel Antonio said:


> Hmm... churrasco dígito-fórmico siniestro, un buen plato para el Ferrán Adriá
> 
> Yo creo que una aproximación puede estar en la expresión inglesa _to cover one's tracks_, en el sentido de avanzar con precaución y que lo que quede atrás no nos vaya a delatar o causar un problema.
> 
> ¡Opinen, por favor, querid@s conforer@s!


 
¿Cover one´s ass? Más vulgar, sí, pero no puedo evitarlo.


----------



## Antpax

verence said:


> Yo sólo quiero decir lo que he dicho.  Por ejemplo: yo tengo 29 años, y conozco la expresión (porque leo mucho, supongo); pero ni la uso, ni la usa nadie que yo conozca (ni amigos, ni familiares, ni compañeros de trabajo... da igual la edad que tengan).


 
Ya lo sé tío, era broma.


----------



## verence

Lo sé, lo sé. Pero no todos los que vean el hilo tienen por qué saberlo, así que mejor dejarlo claro.


----------



## Masood

_To cover one's tracks_ se refiere a algo que haces - normalmente lo que haces en secreto o al menos algo quo no deberías estar haciendo - y tienes que "cover your tracks" (cubrir el rastro?) para que nadie se averigüe sobre lo que hiciste.

Ugh - correct the grammar again, if you don't mind.


----------



## verence

Masood said:


> _To cover one's tracks_ se refiere a algo que haces - normalmente lo que haces en secreto o al menos algo que no deberías estar haciendo - y tienes que "cover your tracks" (¿cubrir el rastro?) para que nadie se averigüe sobre lo que hiciste.


----------



## Sallyb36

I would say that a near equvalent in English is *look before you leap*.


----------



## Outsider

Antpax said:


> ¿Cover one´s ass?


Esa no, pero ¿qué tal _to cover one's bases_, o _to hedge one's bets_?


----------



## Masood

verence said:


>


Cheers, fella. I _almost _got it right.


----------



## verence

Masood said:


> Cheers, fella. I _almost _got it right.


In fact, I only hope that someday my English is as good as your Spanish is.


----------



## Frango

hombre, yo soy profesor de ESO y Bachillerato y les he oído a mis alumnos esta expresión más de una vez y bien utilizada en el contexto. O sea, incido en la idea de que no es tan poco común.


----------



## verence

La verdad es que Galicia es una especie de reserva natural de expresiones castellanas que van perdiéndose en otras zonas, da gusto ir por ahí de vez en cuando y escuchar hablar a la gente.  

Por mi parte, ya digo que en Madrid nunca escucho esta expresión; y, si alguien la dijera, lo más probable es que fuese una persona de otra parte de España.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

verence said:


> Por mi parte, ya digo que en Madrid nunca escucho esta expresión; y, si alguien la dijera, lo más probable es que fuese una persona de otra parte de España.


Es que en Madrid no tenéis mar, y por eso no podéis nadar, guardéis o no la ropa


----------



## verence

Miguel Antonio said:


> Es que en Madrid no tenéis mar, y por eso no podéis nadar, guardéis o no la ropa


Tenemos piscinas. 

Antpax: tienes razón, perdona. Debería haber dicho que "lo más probable es que fuese una persona de otra parte de España, o bien un viejo".


----------



## alexacohen

Miguel Antonio said:


> ¡Así cualquiera! te guardan la ropa en el vestuario, o taquilla. No tiene mérito, saber nadar al aire libre y guardar la ropa es un arte


Dímelo a mí, brujito... (sigh).

¿Qué tal _not to put all your eggs in one basket_?


----------



## Miguel Antonio

alexacohen said:


> ¿Qué tal _not to put all your eggs in one basket_?


Eso será "no meter toda la carne en el asador" (o todas las sardinas en las ascuas de la hoguera de san Juan)


----------



## alexacohen

Porque no sé en qué caja he metido el Roget si no ya verías tú...

Yo creo que sí se puede usar a falta de una que se ajuste más, que haberla, seguro que hayla, pero yo no la encuentro. El significado es aproximadamente el mismo...

(Las sardinas, por cierto, no tienen nada de grasiña este año . No hay forma de comerlas con cachelos y pan de millo como Dios manda )


----------



## JB

There is an expression in English, not so common, that someone is so "smooth" (positive) or "slick, oily" (negative) that he can swim without etting his clothes wet

It can be used positively (muy astuto, hábil) or negatively (mañoso).  Como todo, deepende del contexto.

Imagine James Bond emerging from the sea, removing his wet suit, and his tuxedo is perfectly pressed, shoes shined, every hair in place.


----------



## alexacohen

And the customary beautiful girl by his side, I presume .

I have never heard or read the expression, but it does match the Spanish  one far better than the ones we have been discussing.

And as the Spanish one is not so common nowadays (or so it seems) I believe you have found the solution to the problem, dear Jbruceismay.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

EVAVIGIL said:


> Gracias, Bilma...
> Desde luego, no es de uso frecuente en España, aunque sí muy gráfica...
> Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.
> Eva



Discrepo.
La frase es de uso frecuente en España, y aún más frecuente la práctica.


----------



## Sherekhan

Ahora que ya la conocemos la escucharemos a diario. Nuestro cerebro tiene una gran habilidad para desechar lo que no entiende.


----------



## jammer

en mi opinión Basenjigirl no.11 acertó con: have one's cake and eat it, too: 
Ver definición abajo, son dos cosas incompatibles (comer la tarta y que se quede allí, que  no desapareza, o guardar la ropa y saber nadar). A primera vista no tiene mucho sentido, pero esta definición ayuda a entenderlo.
*have one's cake and eat it, too*

*Definition from Wiktionary, a free dictionary*


To seek to have two things which are mutually compatible (such as eating a piece of cake and yet still possessing that piece for future use). _You cannot *have* your *cake and eat it, too.*_


----------



## ampurdan

Yo tengo que decir que por aquí es muy frecuente y estoy seguro que la mayoría la entendería perfectamente. Me extraña que en Madrid no sea así, porque entonces eso significaría que los ciudadanos de la capital se quedarían sin saber de qué hablan gran cantidad de los artículos de prensa que usan esa expresión, incluso en los titulares, para explicar las habilidades de políticos y demás personajes públicos. No me parece precisamente algo relegado al mundo rural.

Sobre la traducción, he encontrado un par que tienen un significado algo parecido, en el sentido de tener varios recursos:

To have two strings to one's bow.
To have two irons in the fire.

Pero estas no tienen el componente de "no quemarse" y no significan exactamente lo mismo. Creo que lo que más se aproxima es la traducción de Jbruceismay.

Una traducción libre de la frase:

"To get your feet wet... while keeping your clothes dry".


----------



## alexacohen

jammer said:


> Ver definición abajo, son dos cosas incompatibles (comer la tarta y que se quede allí, que  no desapareza, o guardar la ropa y saber nadar). A primera vista no tiene mucho sentido, pero esta definición ayuda a entenderlo.
> *have one's cake and eat it, too*_*.*_


Jammer, es justo lo contrario. Alguien que sabe nadar y guardar la ropa es alguien que sabría comerse el pastel y a la vez quedarse con él.

Huy, me ha quedado una definición redonda para un político chaquetero.


----------



## jammer

No, la expresión es: no se puede nadar y guardar la ropa, igual que no se puede comer la tarta sin que desaparezca de tu vista, son dos cosas imposibles, o nadas o guardas la ropa o comes la tarta o la dejas. No es cuestión de saber hacer las dos cosas, no se pueden hacer, estos dos refranes expresan el intento de uno de hacer dos cosas a la vez que no son compatibles.


----------



## alexacohen

Si has fracasado en alguna cosa cualquier bienintencionado puede venir y decirte "hay que saber nadar y guardar la ropa".
Por ejemplo, hay que saber especular pero teniendo siempre un remanente en un banco suizo.

Por eso no se puede traducir por la expresión en inglés, que es justo contrario.


----------



## Get Free

Mi diccionario dice:
"nadar y guardar la ropa": "proceder con gran cautela en lo que se hace o dice".

Pero muchas veces el significado correcto de las palabras o expresiones no es el mismo que el significado entendido en general por la sociedad.
Por ejemplo la palabra "caminar", que cualquier hispano-hablante nativo apostaria lo que fuera a que significa "desplazarse usando ambas piernas", en realidad no significa eso.


----------



## jammer

Tienes razón Get Free, a veces la sociedad en general no entiende el significado real de estos refranes. He visto este ejemplo en Cinco Dias:

En resumen, como si Caja Madrid hubiera vendido, pero sin vender. O, si lo prefieren, como nadar y guardar la ropa a la vez.

Efectivamente son dos cosas incompatibles Como have your cake and eat it too y guardar la ropa y saber nadar.

Hasta ahora nadie ha explicado como es posible guardar la ropa y saber nadar.


----------



## alexacohen

jammer said:


> Efectivamente son dos cosas incompatibles Como have your cake and eat it too y guardar la ropa y saber nadar.
> 
> Hasta ahora nadie ha explicado como es posible guardar la ropa y saber nadar.


Yo sí . 

Especular con un montón de dinero, pero tener una buena cantidad a buen recaudo en un paraíso fiscal por si vienen mal dadas.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

jammer said:


> Tienes razón Get Free, a veces la sociedad en general no entiende el significado real de estos refranes. He visto este ejemplo en Cinco Dias:
> 
> En resumen, como si Caja Madrid hubiera vendido, pero sin vender. O, si lo prefieren, como nadar y guardar la ropa a la vez.
> 
> Efectivamente son dos cosas incompatibles Como have your cake and eat it too y guardar la ropa y saber nadar.
> 
> Hasta ahora nadie ha explicado como es posible guardar la ropa y saber nadar.


La expresión es "hay que saber nadar y guardar la ropa", no exactamente como la redactan en la cita de "Cinco Días". Saber nadar y guardar las ropa *no son dos cosas incompatibles*. Simplemente es un arte que algunos saben hacer, y otros no, y los que no lo saben hacer, salen perdiendo. Así de sencillo.


----------



## jammer

Vale, vale me rindo. Entonces, ¿Cual es la traducción?


----------



## ampurdan

Estoy de acuerdo con Alexacohen y Miguel Antonio:

La gente que nada debe saber guardar la ropa a buen recaudo para que nadie se la robe mientras están nadando. No se trata de algo incompatible en absoluto, sino de algo posible que hay que procurar hacer.


----------



## Outsider

¿Se trata, entonces, de un refrán que apela a la prudencia?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Miguel Antonio said:


> La expresión es "hay que saber nadar y guardar la ropa", no exactamente como la redactan en la cita de "Cinco Días". Saber nadar y guardar las ropa *no son dos cosas incompatibles*. Simplemente es un arte que algunos saben hacer, y otros no, y los que no lo saben hacer, salen perdiendo. Así de sencillo.



Completamente de acuerdo. No hay incompatibilidad. Dejando aparte a los políticos, en los que nadar y guardar la ropa no es un arte sino un hábito, os pongo un ejemplo, muy lejos de intencion crítica:
- Un funcionario público o un empleado de empresas en que haya esa posibilidad, pide una excedencia para dedicarse a una profesión liberal (se va a nadar) pero no se arriesga, porque si no tiene éxito recupera su puesto (ha guardado la ropa).


----------



## Frango

Ya os lo decía yo que si que se usaba mucho en españa. Incluso aparece esta expresión en una canción de Mecano "Me cuesta tanto olvidarte". Pero es que no me creíais.


----------



## simcog87

Yo creo que el equivalente en inglés de "nadar y guardar la ropa" es:
*
To run with the hare and hunt with the hounds.


*Aunque no sé que tan común sea....


----------



## Wisconsinite

simcog87 said:


> *To run with the hare and hunt with the hounds.*



I've never heard of this one, and I can't think of an equivalent idiom in English. . . This is a tough one!


----------



## securehope

> *To run with the hare and hunt with the hounds.*



I've never heard that one, either, although I grew up in a foxhunting community. What does it mean exactly?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but my best understanding of "Saber nadar y guardar la ropa," according to the above commentary, is along the lines of...
...to have a backup plan
...to be able to fall back on plan B if plan A doesn't work out
...to cleverly cover all your bases so that you can take a risk with less likelihood of failure
...to go out on a limb, but with a safety harness attached
...to have a safety net in a given venture

I do NOT think that "have your cake and eat it too" has the same idea.
Nor does "cover your tracks" mean the same thing. 

But I can't think of an English idiom that _does _say this.


----------



## Josette

I suggest "to cover one's back" (that one doesn't appear to have been mentioned in this rather lengthy thread).


----------



## aisuram

Supongo que se usará en zonas determinadas, puedo asegurarte verende que en mi zona es de uso común, independientemente de la edad que se tenga. Aunque, por desgracia, el idioma se va empobreciendo y muchas de estas expresiones tienden a caer en el olvido.


----------



## aommoa

En Andalucia se escucha bastante


----------



## tdfriese

Sorry to resurrect but I think saber 'nadar y guardar la ropa' can absolutely be used to mean 'to have one's cake and eat it too'. (I can't say whether it does or doesn't have other uses that don't translate to that English though.) Take a look at this article from El País (which inspired me to google the phrase):

Talking about 'flexetarianos': "Resumiendo: una especie de vegetariano relajado que pretende nadar y guardar la ropa, un “sí, pero no”, un “si es no es”."

¿Es más sano ser vegetariano?

Another phrase that comes to mind is 'have it both ways'. I think the discussion above got off track whether the two things (nadar y guardar la ropa) are 100% incompatible or just hard to combine. I think in both the Spanish and English expressions, the things are hard to mix, sometimes impossible, sometimes possible.


----------



## Ferrol

I am late .But it is a fascinating thread and I can't help but giving my input
Según la r.a.e.
nadar y guardar la ropa

1. loc. verb. coloq. Proceder con precaución, sin arriesgarlo todo, alacometer una empresa, con el fin de estar a cubierto en caso de quefracase.
Segun Reverse : " To cover one's back"


----------



## CarminaBarreiro

valdo said:


> Hola amigos,
> Pueden explicarme lo que quiere decir esta frase y si hay un equivalente en inglés...?
> 
> _Creo que se trata de una gente astuta, que *sabe nadar y guardar la ropa*_
> 
> De antemano muchas gracias,



Hola, no tiene nada que ver con ser astuto. Es una frase que se usa cuando la gente quiere, estar difrutando de algo, pero sin correr riesgos, o quiere estar en dos cosas a la vez. Hay dos expresiones que se usan para esto: "no se puede nadar y guardar la ropa" Significa que no puedes disfrutar del baño y estar pendiente de que no te quiten la ropa, en esta frase guardar se refiere a vigilar la ropa. 

Otra expresión similar es "No se puede estar en misa y repicando" Es decir, no se puede estar escuchando la misa y al mismo tiempo estar en la torre donde se usa la cuerda que hace repicar las campanas.

Así que si alguien te dice "no se puede nadar y guardar la ropa" se refiere a que no se puede disfrutar de algo sin sacrificar otra cosa, o disfrutar de algo sin correr riesgos, o disfrutar de dos cosas a la vez.

Hay una canción de Jorge Drexler titulada "Porque fuimos lo que fuimos" que dice: "...por nadar y no guardar nunca la ropa" Refiriéndose a disfrutar sin pensar en las consecuencias 

Espero haber sido de ayuda


----------



## anahiseri

en inglés está el
*have your cake and eat it*

que creo que a los españoles les cuesta un poco de entender, y a mí me parece que da a entender lo mismo que "nadar y guardar la ropa"; intentar compaginar dos cosas contradictorias.


----------

